# moved ports



## talsamon (Sep 10, 2014)

After all ports a staged,  I checked with a `find` command. I see I had more than 10 ports, that's marked as moved in /usr/ports/MOVED earlier this year, but they are not deleted. So I have to guess there are more of them. Is there any way to check this ?


----------



## talsamon (Sep 10, 2014)

I solved it with a script - but I ask if there's another way ?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2014)

MOVED just means it either changed it's name or was moved to a different category. It shouldn't effect building from ports as the system is usually smart enough to find them.


----------



## kpa (Sep 11, 2014)

It's a hint file for the various ports building tools to try another name for the port in case it's no longer found in the ports tree.


----------

